# Creating an immiaccount



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Do I put my partners details (the one migrating to Australia) or my details, eg first name, last name and email, when creating the immiaccount?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

The immi account is for the applicant.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

GBP said:


> The immi account is for the applicant.


My partner and I each have our own - one for me as the applicant and one for him as the sponsor.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

You create the first one for the Applicant (i.e. the person who needs the visa). 

Then it works like this:
- You will get an TRN number. 
- Once you've submitted your form (I think its 40SP or 47SP for Partner Visas) you create another Immi Account for the Australian partner (Sponsor) using this number as a reference - the system then links the two. You can't open an Immi account for the australian partner before submitting your forms, it just kicks out an error message. 

Glad to see you're starting the process, good luck!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

You don't _need_ to open another IMMI account - well you didn't when I applied. When we applied we opened an account for my partner - finished his application and then I completed the sponsor application in the same account using the TRN number it supplied us...


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

LizBee said:


> You create the first one for the Applicant (i.e. the person who needs the visa).
> 
> Then it works like this:
> - You will get an TRN number.
> ...


Well I've used my name, the sponsor, for the first account which apparantly should have been the applicants (I never even dreamed that you needed 2 accounts which sounds stupid and backward to me and I've heard everyone say "its the sponsor which is responsible and does most of the work" so assumed that would be the name to put). Should I now change the name of the account, I have already recieved the TRN number?

And can I use accents???? My partners name has an accent and it states:

"When completing your online application you must not copy and paste bullet points, numbering, accents etc from formatted documents into the free text fields. *Only use numbers 0 - 9 and letters A - Z (upper and lower case), dashes '-' and underscores '_'.* "

It asked me to confirm the information is correct or there could be trouble with boarding a plane for Australia and it isn't really correct because it doesn't have an accent like on all my partners documentation.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Engaus said:


> You don't _need_ to open another IMMI account - well you didn't when I applied. When we applied we opened an account for my partner - finished his application and then I completed the sponsor application in the same account using the TRN number it supplied us...


Engaus is right - you don't need another Immi account. What I should have said, is that many couples open a second account in order to upload some of the evidence via that account as each account only allows you to upload 60 documents.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

rainman8 said:


> Well I've used my name, the sponsor, for the first account which apparantly should have been the applicants (I never even dreamed that you needed 2 accounts which sounds stupid and backward to me and I've heard everyone say "its the sponsor which is responsible and does most of the work" so assumed that would be the name to put). Should I now change the name of the account, I have already recieved the TRN number?
> 
> And can I use accents???? My partners name has an accent and it states:


Hmm, I'm not sure exactly what to recommend...

_Regarding the accounts:_
Does the Sponsor Immi account that you've opened give you the option of filling in the form (40SP or 47SP)? 
If not, you'll have to open a new one for her and get a new TRN number. Then after you've filled in the forms and paid you can see if you can cancel your unused account and open a new one.

_Regarding the accents:_
My wife has an accent on her name and we left it out. Admittedly, we haven't actually been through emigration at the airport yet  but we're taking the risk that no-one will notice. Maybe see if the website will accept the accent, if you get an error message, then try again without.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

I have accent in my name; never had them on my via and it has always be fine.
I think every couple is different for the people around me some the applicant did almost everything other the sponsor. Always the girl did almost everything  (I guess sponsor might do more when the applicant doesn't have a good English?)


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

So you create *ONE* IMMI account. Within that account there are two applications that you need to complete.

1. Migration to Australia by a partner (need to be completed by the application)
2. Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia (need to be completed by the sponsor)

Which one of these have you started? You can't get a TRN number until you have completed application 1 - and application 1 should be in your partners name as she is the applicant.

And dont worry about accents, as it wont allow you to complete it if you try to put them in. So long as the spelling is correct.

Some people create two IMMI account but I didn't and I think it makes it unnecessarily complicated - unless you need more room for documents, but I never had that problem.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Engaus said:


> You can't get a TRN number until you have completed application 1 - and application 1 should be in your partners name as she is the applicant...
> Some people create two IMMI account but I didn't and I think it makes it unnecessarily complicated - unless you need more room for documents, but I never had that problem.


Hey Engaus, when we opened our Immi Account in Sept, we also got a TRN straight away. It must have changed since you did yours in Feb.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

LizBee said:


> Hey Engaus, when we opened our Immi Account in Sept, we also got a TRN straight away. It must have changed since you did yours in Feb.


Ok -i didn't I got a TRN when I completed the application and I used that for my sponsor application. I didn't get any TRN numbers just for opening an account - given I hadn't even started an application yet...

Either way, OP please let us know what application you have filled in and if you used the right names - then we can assist further.


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

LizBee said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure exactly what to recommend...
> 
> _Regarding the accounts:_
> Does the Sponsor Immi account that you've opened give you the option of filling in the form (40SP or 47SP)?
> ...


I'm leaving it for today. I began the application in a bad mood and aggitated and it already looks like a pigs breakfast in the first 5 minutes!!!  Thanks for everyones help, see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Engaus said:


> So you create *ONE* IMMI account. Within that account there are two applications that you need to complete.
> 
> 1. Migration to Australia by a partner (need to be completed by the application)
> 2. Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia (need to be completed by the sponsor)
> ...


I have started the application 1 for the migrant but I created the account first under my name, I'm the sponsor. Maybe I haven't made myself clear though, I am only talking about the name of the account (only first and last name) I have filled out the form for the migrant correctly and recieved the TRN but then suddenly thought that the account name was incorrect and important. As I said earlier I shouldn't have started the aplication when I was in a bad mood (I just returned 2 days ago from Australia back to Italy and couldn't sleep and got up at 3am to start it).


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

rainman8 said:


> I have started the application 1 for the migrant but I created the account first under my name, I'm the sponsor. Maybe I haven't made myself clear though, I am only talking about the name of the account (only first and last name) I have filled out the form for the migrant correctly and recieved the TRN but then suddenly thought that the account name was incorrect and important. As I said earlier I shouldn't have started the aplication when I was in a bad mood (I just returned 2 days ago from Australia back to Italy and couldn't sleep and got up at 3am to start it).


That shouldn't be an issue. So long as the applications are in the correct name.


----------

